# rental deposit query.



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Any comments on what to do would be appreciated:

Moved out of discovery gardens last week and when my wife handed over the security guard was really rude then he started getting really angry and abusive to my wife demanding she signs this snag list. . My wife ended up grabbing her bag and running off and was quite upset. 

He started making notes about chips in the floor and bath electrical problems, things that were there when we moved in and he knew that. 

Now there is a few holes in the wall from where paintings were and curtains were hung. 

I am angry about the whole this and looks like we will have to get a painter in. 

I complained to the manager of the company running the apartment and all he was bothered about was getting 1800 for the walls to be painted. 

How would other people approach this?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

did you sign a snag list / inventory when you moved in?

you could look back at that and show them, this is how we took it at the start.

Other then that if you have put pictures up and there's holes, you need to ''make good'' and put it back in the condition you rented it in.. otherwise they can take money out of the deposit...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Let's face it, the deposit scheme is a con. basically you have little (if any) hope of ever getting your money back, just accept it as your rent +5%. 

That's the way it is.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

True,

unless you can be bothered to use scare tactics...

call him up and say you will receive a call from Judy at RERA - If they know who Judy is they will s*** themselves LOL...


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

marc said:


> True,
> 
> unless you can be bothered to use scare tactics...
> 
> call him up and say you will receive a call from Judy at RERA - If they know who Judy is they will s*** themselves LOL...


Ok we painted 3 walls and left the 1 big wall. 
All that was in this wall was 3 very small pin pricks where 3 paintings had been hung. I spoke to the landlord who stated that he would look at it and if hes happy the holes are small thats fine. 

I have just been back to the landlord who says the wall was painted and he is going to charge us. 

This is a disgrace and he is going to charge over 1000 AED for this. He states the new people want it like new. 
There is also a big crack in the Wall, I am not sure if they have painted this or not. If the have then they are charging us, if they havent why havent they?
Marc is there anything Judy can do.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

No its just a scare tactic - she is one of the heads of RERA she would never get involved....

you should tell him you will do the painting and get someone very cheap to do it, they will still do a good job?

not right to charge 1000 aed for painting?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sadly, few people check their contracts properly before signing them & are left with little recourse on moving out. According to the law you must return the property in the same condition you received it, less a little wear & tear. If there were faults at outset, you should have them documented and signed by both parties. Unless the property is is poor condition, or you have repainted without permission, you are not legally obliged to pay for repainting.

-


----------



## kiskis (Mar 20, 2010)

*Discoverygardens 191*

I also moved out 15.Feb from DG, all went fine until asking back deposit. Rental company Alphaproperties tells me that I need to show final bills for Dewa, gas and Du. Du is bit strange as it is not based on location. Anyway as no gas usage I concentrated on Dewa only, I already requested final bill from Dewa weeks before moving out and on 15th they disconnected water and electricity.

Actual final bill I got few days later when visiting Dewa office. Sent final bill scan to landlord that ignored emails for few days and eventually responded to sms that 'sure you will get back your deposit' then asking 'you have keys to apartment', I have as I know those are my only guarantee for deposit. So scam goes as follows. landlord asks rent for 15.Feb till now as I am still renting apartment as I have not returned keys. Of course no one ever in dozens of email even requested keys. Visited old apartment after heated call, and find few guys painting the walls. So landlord did not have any problem to enter apartment for painting even I am still 'renting' it.

I wonder if there is some help to report case to police or is Rera only way forward?

Middle east business seems to be such that cheating and misleading is in mainstream.

Can I go and lock doors again as I am supposed renter so he has trouble to chase me to court rather than bothering myself? I like to get even way or the other.

Btw other tenants in discoverygardens 191 beware, I heard same case from neighbor so this is business as usual.


----------



## kiskis (Mar 20, 2010)

Some development, after my last email I got a call from landlord now saying that I agreed to let his workers into apartment to paint it. I did not give such a permission.

First I was told that I am tenant till I hold the keys and now I am no longer after phone call. Dozens of emails done in time were not telling dear landlord that I am no longer tenant. For some reason threat to consider this uninvited paint job as a breaking and entry I got an offer to get deposit minus few days of rent and price of painting.

Few days of rent even though I vacated apartment two days early is because they could not get into apartment to show it to people but needed landlord to come and open the door with his keys, hmmm, earlier landlord tells that he cannot enter flat before getting my keys, well, story changes as needed. 

Anyway I stick to original message and consider myself a tenant and went back to apartment to lock the doors again. Walls look nice they are freshly painted, better job than the original Nakheel work.

Original sink on guest toilet and hand showers leak to the floor making it wet over night, at a time of rental landlord did not bother to answer emails about such troubles and I paid those myself. I am planning to install originals back and find a drill for the pipe under the sink to give flat back in 'original condition' like stated in contract. However I do not know how to block aircon in such a way that it floods inner ceiling when it get hot again, it was only 100AED to fix it first time so not that bad. Windows do have holes on insulation that let mans finger to show outside when closed, I bought tens of meters insulation tape to cover for sandstorms but did not have enough energy to rip those a away.

Happy renting in Dubai!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Another happy Discovery Garden tenant... 

I LOVE THIS PLACE ! (complete sarcasm)


----------

